
EVs could be the opportunity of the century for utilities - Osiris30
http://www.utilitydive.com/news/the-100b-prize-why-evs-are-the-opportunity-of-the-century-for-utilities/416373/
======
bertil
I believe that this article considers electricity, gas and water as utility,
but not utility computing. The business model might be a little different, but
information and data processing are arguably utilities to me, in the form of
Google Search, Facebook, Skype, Google Maps, GMail, etc. Soon, driving people
around using self-driving cars will be an even more clear utility, and one in
the very traditional sense.

Electric vehicle will be the utility of the 21st century, but not because of
their power train, but because of the comfort of sleeping it off on your way
back to home, being able to video-conference with your children on their way
back from soccer practice (from anywhere), and never have to worry about
parking.

~~~
seibelj
If self-driving cars become anything like what armchair futurists are
predicting within 10 years, I'll eat my hat. The on-demand car that picks you
up and drives you around while you sleep is a long, long way away.

~~~
bertil
The car that I describe could be either yours or on-demand, possibly as a
complement to you driving it yourself — just like using any of Google services
is the main service for any of your own device. I predict that the service
that Google or others might provide (mapping, avoiding congestion) will have a
larger market growth than electricity consumption.

That is indeed a prediction for the next 84 years, so futurism, made from my
armchair, but I don’t think that many developers works without one (standing
desk excluded) — so I’m a little confused: are you using that expression as a
dismissive?

